# Is it possible to source and build samba43-4.3.13_2 on FreeBSD-12.1p4?



## byrnejb (May 4, 2020)

I have to get a samba DC off a host that is due for removal.  That host in running FreeBSD-12.0p3 but the samba service is running in a BHyve vm with FreeBSD-10.3p23.  The problem is that the last samba version that successfully built and could provision an ADDC was samba43.  Since then the provisioning borks due to the removal `ntvfs`.  

I no longer have a bhyve system to move to due to repeated hangs on the existing bhyve hosts since updating to 12.0.  We have moved entirely onto jails using iocage.  So moving the vm is not an option.

I have a `poudriere` build system setup.  What I want to know is can I source this specific port , manually add it to the ports tree for 12.1 and build it on a FreeBSD-12.1 poudriere jail?  If I can then were to I source it?  Is there an archive of ports from previous releases?


----------



## suntzu00 (May 4, 2020)

net/samba43




__





						[ports] Index of /branches/2017Q2
					






					svnweb.freebsd.org
				




I'm pretty sure you're gonna have "fun" trying to make it build on FreeBSD 12.1


----------



## byrnejb (May 4, 2020)

Ah, I though that I had cancelled this post before submitting.  I recalled that 4.3 only worked on UFS under FreeBSD.


----------

